# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware n°23 est disponible !

## Doc TB

Le numéro 23 de Canard PC Hardware est né, et avouons-le, nous en sommes particulièrement fiers. Chantons tous son avènement ! Au menu des festivités, commençons par le premier plat de résistance : notre enquête sur la vie privée. Vous n'y trouverez pas les poncifs habituels sur les hackeurs sino-nord-coréens de la NSA. Au contraire, nous avons axé ce dossier sur la façon dont vos données personnelles fuitent en permanence grâce aux petites négligences quotidiennes et/ou à l'avidité des grosses sociétés commerciales. Nous parlerons d'abord des failles omniprésentes du hardware et de la manière dont elles peuvent être exploitées à votre détriment. Pour mieux comprendre, nous nous sommes livrés à quelques expériences très concrètes et très instructives – et parfaitement légales – qui nous ont permis de recueillir rapidement une énorme quantité de données sur la vie privée de nombreux quidams, plus ou moins férus de nouvelles technologies. Peut-être même les vôtres, allez savoir. Plusieurs techniques tant "hardware" que "software" ont été utilisées afin de couvrir une large gamme de profils. Nous parlerons également de l'explosion des trackers marketing sur Internet et plus généralement des nouvelles méthodes quasi imparables utilisées par les mastodontes du Web – Google en tête – pour tout connaître de votre vie privée. Ni les modes "Do Not Track" ou "Privé" de votre navigateur, ni les plug-in type Adblock, Ghostery ou NoScript, ni même les VPN ne vous sauveront totalement de leur emprise. À l'heure où il devient bien plus courant de se faire spoiler son cadeau de Noël par la publicité ciblée que par votre beau-frère un peu niais, les répercussions bien concrètes de ce suivi à outrance commencent à se matérialiser.
 Une fois la lecture de ce dossier roboratif achevée, vous trouverez ensuite dans ce 23e numéro un grand dossier sur la très haute définition : la 4K bien sûr, mais aussi le mode QHD (2560x1440), qui se démocratisent rapidement. Y a-t-il aujourd'hui un réel intérêt à opter pour un moniteur 28 pouces 4K ? Comment fonctionne l'œil humain et quelles sont ses limites ? Quelle carte graphique faut-il pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions ? Comment choisir un moniteur 4K/QHD ? Peut-on jouer sur une TV 4K de 40 pouces ? Nous avons également kidnappé pendant deux jours nos collègues de Canard PC afin de recueillir leurs impressions sur l'intérêt de la 4K. Ligotés sur une chaise dans une petite pièce sombre sans fenêtre, ils ont été obligés de jouer pendant des heures à de nombreux jeux pour savoir si – oui ou non – la très haute définition avait un intérêt en pratique.
 En guise de dessert, nous vous proposons une petite visite dans les entrailles des sondes spatiales, satellites et autres rovers d'exploration. Nous verrons quelles sont les technologies matérielles utilisées dans l'espace et comment elles parviennent à résister aux conditions extrêmes qui y règnent : architecture des processeurs, mémoire, moyens de stockage de masse, communications, etc. Nous reviendrons sur l'aspect hardware de Curiosity, Rosetta et Philae, trois succès scientifiques qui ont récemment fait l'actualité. Tant qu'à parler de science, nous vous avons également concocté une petite entrée à base de chimie amusante. Connaissiez-vous le Retr0brite ? Il s'agit d'une technique permettant de "déjaunir" le plastique d'anciens appareils qui ont subi un coup de lune au fil des ans. Nous avons exploré cette méthode à grands coups de produits chimiques corrosifs.
 Nous vous proposons également d'entrecouper ce repas festif d'entremets divers. Malheureusement, certains d'entre eux auront un goût plutôt rance. Nous avons d'abord étudié en détail la nouvelle escroquerie aux faux GPU qui s'étend petit à petit. Une GeForce GTX 780 Ti à 50$ ? Pour un néophyte, l'imitation superficielle peut s'avérer assez convaincante. Ces contrefaçons immondes commencent pourtant à se répandre : elles ont été aperçues sur des Market Place en Allemagne… et jusqu'en France sur leboncoin ! De même, nous avons mis à jour une curieuse pratique que certains fabricants de cartes mères utilisent sans vergogne sur leurs modèles à moins de 100€ : la dégradation de la qualité et des fonctionnalités au fil du temps, avec de "nouvelles révisions" impossibles à distinguer des anciennes. Gigabyte semble en être particulièrement friand. Nous avons ainsi suivi plusieurs cartes mères du constructeur sur toute leur durée de vie pour constater les étonnantes "modifications" effectuées : évaporation de phases sur l'étage d'alimentation, suppression de condensateurs, remplacement de composants par des ersatz plus bas de gamme, disparition de fonctionnalités, etc. De quoi tromper le consommateur : une carte mère de référence identique (dotée du même code barre) s'avère parfois bien différente de celle sortie à l'origine.
 Dois-je également vous parler du digestif ? Il se compose de petits amuse-bouche comme notre historique des pires flops de la mobilité ou notre test édifiant sur la qualité d'un chargeur USB pourtant estampillé Ferrari. D'autres essais de produits sont également au programme. On y trouve de tout : un 10/10 et surtout plusieurs 0/10…
 Attention : ce numéro contient des sulfites, du gluten et un test de Mac !

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nirm

Cool.

Merci pour la news.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hâte qu'il arrive dans la boite aux lettres !

----------


## dutilleul

Bien alléchant ce numéro....et bonne idée le dossier sur la technologie satellite.
On ne l'a pas vue passer dans le topic idoine. Ça vaut encore la peine qu'on poste dedans ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LePok

Je suis tombé dessus par hasard ce matin dans le rayon librairie d'un hyper Cora du 60 ! Sans même avoir vu la news, Ô la bonne surprise !
Bravo pour les sujets abordés, ça s'annonce super intéressant, notamment l'enquête phare sur la vie privée... et la 4K, les technologies de l'espâââce et tout et tout.
Mission accomplie les gars, vous pouvez partir fêter Noël tranquilles ! Et que le vieux barbu vous gâte.

----------


## titi3

Vais m'acheter ça cet apm en ville  ::wub::  Par contre ce que j'ai lu en fin de news sur la qualité en baisse du matériel est vraiment consternant. On se dirige vers un matériel de plus en plus pourri, sitôt acheté quasi foutu...  ::|:  Quand je pense que mon micro ondes date de 1996 et tourne toujours comme une horloge, sans parler de ma machine à lessiver qui a 20 ans sans une seule panne, ça me met la haine. Société de consommation de merde.

----------


## WOM

Miam ça a l'air bien!

----------


## Minicou

Hâte aussi qu'il arrive dans la boite aux lettres !
Je suis en manque des excellents articles de  PC canard Hardware :-D

----------


## Lanza

Vous allez rire (ou pas). J'ai la flemme d'aller le chercher en kiosque, y'a une version électronique quelque part pour le même prix ?  ::siffle::

----------


## gros_bidule

Tadaaaaaa ! https://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc-hardware

----------


## Max_well

> DFDJ: Je lis tranquillement le dernier CPC Hardware, en particulier l'article sur les donnés que CPC à réussi à récupérer par divers moyen.
> Au fur et a mesure de la lecture du 1er article, sur Aurélie B., je me rends compte de beaucoup de coïncidences avec la meilleure amie de ma femme.
> Je montre l'article à ma femme et sa 1ere réaction est "mais c'est une photo que j'ai prise à mon anniversaire!!!", gros da fuck pour elle aussi.





> Soit c'est une vanne que je ne comprends pas, soit je me suis mal exprimé.
> L'article traite de la sécurité des données privées.
> Pour ça ils ont acheté un DD d'occasion sur Ebay et ils l'ont traité avec un soft de récupération de données
> Et ce disque dur est celui que la copine de ma femme à fait changer suite à un crash de son portable.
> Comment il s'est retrouvé sur Ebay est la question.





> Carrément!
> Par contre je viens de l'avoir au téléphone et les gars de CPC Hard ne l'ont pas contactée contrairement a ce qu'ils disent


Da fuck la redac ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lanza

> Tadaaaaaa ! https://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc-hardware


Yo ! Merkiiiii.  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Maintenant, je sais pourquoi j’ai gardé une pile de vieux skeudurs devant mon nez.

----------


## Lanza

> Tadaaaaaa ! https://www.epresse.fr/magazine/canard-pc-hardware


Ah put* les cons !  Liseuse flash, Windows ou Android...  ::unsure:: 

Lisez en toute liberté qu'ils disent...  ::'(:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Maintenant, je sais pourquoi j’ai gardé une pile de vieux skeudurs devant mon nez.


Ahah pareil. Et démonté celui du portable ! Je suis génial ! *parschangercesmdp*

----------


## Abaker

Hop, j'ai remarqué quelque chose dans ce numéro.

Dans la config ducky et la kitchinette vous recommandez le pentium G3258, et même en entrée de gamme processeur.
Mais à chaque fois vous lui allouez de la mémoire PC12800 donc cadencé à "1600" Mhz, sauf que sur les spécifications techniques du processeur il est marqué qu'il ne supporte que la 10600 cadencé à "1333".

http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz

Je ne sais pas si ça change grand chose mais dans le doute autant prendre de la mémoire appropriée non?

----------


## ducon

Une autre erreur page 63. C’est arctangente, pas cotangente.
Le premier est la réciproque de la fonction tangente qui donne l’angle si on lui donne une… tangente, ici un quotient (c’est souvent atan2 dans les bibliothèques de programmation). En clair, tan : angle ↦ nombre. Et arctan : nombre ↦ angle.
Le deuxième est l’inverse au sens de la multiplication. cotan=1/tan=cos/sin.

À part ça, les calculs sont plus simples avec un coup de Pythagore et de proportionnalité.
Si les dimensions font 16 en longueur pour 9 en hauteur, la diagonale fait √(9²+16²)=√337≈18,36. Si la diagonale fait en fait 24 pouces, une simple règle de trois permet de retrouver les bonnes dimensions.
Ainsi, la hauteur vaut exactement 9×24/√(9²+16²). À vous d’adapter pour le reste, les autres formats.

----------


## Doc TB

Rhaaaa, c'est juste.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Hop, j'ai remarqué quelque chose dans ce numéro.
> 
> Dans la config ducky et la kitchinette vous recommandez le pentium G3258, et même en entrée de gamme processeur.
> Mais à chaque fois vous lui allouez de la mémoire PC12800 donc cadencé à "1600" Mhz, sauf que sur les spécifications techniques du processeur il est marqué qu'il ne supporte que la 10600 cadencé à "1333".
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/827...Cache-3_20-GHz
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça change grand chose mais dans le doute autant prendre de la mémoire appropriée non?


Ca ne change rien. C'est le même prix et la RAM va s'ajuster automatiquement à la fréquence la plus haute gérée par le CPU. Donc aucune perte.
Mais on est d'accords, aucun gain non plus. A priori en tout cas. D'autres viendront peut-être dire le contraire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Du coup, suite au dossier anxiogène sur le traçage de nos vies privées, je me demandais si ça pouvait être un minimum intéressant de prendre une adresse mail chez notre FAI au lieu  de stagner sur une boîte façon Gmail/Yahoo. Ou du moins s'il existe d'autres fournisseurs d'adresse mails moins "curieux" envers ce qui se passe sur nos comptes.
C'est pas grand chose, le top resterait de débrancher la box et de ne plus avoir internet, mais est-ce que ça peut alléger un peu la surveillance généralisée ?

----------


## znokiss

> Du coup, suite au dossier anxiogène sur le traçage de nos vies privées, je me demandais si ça pouvait être un minimum intéressant de prendre une adresse mail chez notre FAI au lieu  de stagner sur une boîte façon Gmail/Yahoo. Ou du moins s'il existe d'autres fournisseurs d'adresse mails moins "curieux" envers ce qui se passe sur nos comptes.


 Mon frérot n°3 a son propre mail maison sur un Raspberry pi. Maintenant, tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'amuser à configurer tout ça. Mais pour éviter le flicage, y'a des alternatives : 
http://stop-prism.org/

Comme d'hab', la "practicité" des services des gros monstres du web couplé à la gratuité donne souvent une grosse flemme au chengement.

----------


## bambibreizh

Vous me faîtes salivez et peur en même temps !
Vivement que le canard arrive dans ma boite aux lettres !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mon frérot n°3 a son propre mail maison sur un Raspberry pi. Maintenant, tout le monde n'a pas envie de s'amuser à configurer tout ça. Mais pour éviter le flicage, y'a des alternatives : 
> http://stop-prism.org/
> 
> Comme d'hab', la "practicité" des services des gros monstres du web couplé à la gratuité donne souvent une grosse flemme au chengement.


Merci pour le lien, très intéressant tout ça. Va falloir que je prenne le temps d'étudier les options.

----------


## Flad

> Merci pour le lien, très intéressant tout ça. Va falloir que je prenne le temps d'étudier les options.


Prends bien ton temps surtout, genre ne fais que ça pdt 48h ouvrées :-)

----------


## Old_Bear

Ce numéro 23 de Canard PC Hardware est particulièrement savoureux.
Doc TB et toute l'équipe de  CPC Hardware ont toutes les raisons d'en être particulièrement fiers.
Alléluia!

----------


## Rocca

> Ce numéro 23 de Canard PC Hardware est particulièrement savoureux.
> Doc TB et toute l'équipe de  CPC Hardware ont toutes les raisons d'en être particulièrement fiers.
> Alléluia!


C'est mon impression aussi. Il me semble au dessus des autres qui étaient pourtant déjà très bien. 

Sinon, surprenante nouvelle l'histoire des mises à jour de carte mère et surtout inquiétante comme méthode  :tired:  

Cela me rappelle aussi les alimentations. Certains attendaient qu'elles soient testées pour ensuite les alléger de certains composants visiblement trop chers pour eux et tant pis si qualité en pâtissait.

----------


## charognard

l'article sur RetrObright m'a donné envie de chercher mon Amiga dans le grenier
Il n'est pas touché (enfin je crois, il était crème comme cela dans mes souvenirs, non ?), je suppose que le placement dans un endroit sombre et dans le carton l'a protégé OUUFFFF



AMIGA VAINCRA !!!!  :;): 
Mes autres ordi ne sont pas touchés non plus. Même pas mon Tandy TRS 100 bref rien de tel qu'une protection contre la lumière, les UV et la Lune

----------


## LePok

Chapeau bas, quelle collection ! Tu aurais pu pondre un article pour CPC lorsqu'ils remontaient aux prémices des ordinateurs !!  ::):

----------


## jackft

Ayant signalé ma (petite) déception sur le contenu du précédent numéro, je me dois cette fois de signaler ma grande satisfaction devant le sommaire vraiment savoureux de ce numéro. Je cours chez mon kiosquier !

----------


## Tantvalacruche

Bon jour,

amusant, je viens de trouver cet article sur Guru3D : http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gig...n-too-far.html

et j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part... j'arrive en retard ? vous l'avez découvert vous aussi ou pas ?

----------


## zwzsg

Mon papa, qui s'intéresse plus aux vaisseaux spatiaux qu'aux composants PC, ayant jeté un rapide coup d'oeil à ce numéro, s'est exclamé "c'est faux, elle a volé, mais qu'une fois", en lisant p74 "La navette soviétique Bourane (qui n'a jamais quitté notre atmosphère)".

Une rapide recherche internet semble d'accord avec lui: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OK-1.01
Ce n'était certes qu'une fois, et sans aucun pilote, mais faire deux orbites à 250km d'altitude, ça compte bien comme sortie de l'atmosphère il me semble. Je concède qu'on puisse argumenter sur la valeur de la limite de l'atmosphère, vu que y'a pas de frontière franche, mais vu le nombre de satellite dans en orbite basse, ça serait malhonnête.

Sinon, il n'a pas réussi à reconnaître le module qui illustre le haut de la page 76 (et c'est vrai que cette illustration est un peu gratuite). C'est quoi?

Bref, ce canard est un scandale.

----------


## Dandu

On m'a fait la réflexion plusieurs fois, mais tout est une question de définition : techniquement, l'atmosphère va bien au-delà. Après, on est au-delà de la ligne de Kármán, certes.

----------


## Elian

1) Bienviendue dandu !
2) Enfin dégagé les accessoires genres volants, joysticks qui bouffent des page pour pas forcément beaucoup de pertinence. Les remettre systématiquement sans évolution, c'est pas forcément nécessaire.
3) J'avais hâte de voir la vidéo du mac capricieux, mais le lien crunché pointe sur la recherche google, et je ne vois pas de vidéo montrant le problème (faut dire que je suis un rien bigleux, trop de mayonnaise sous les sourcils.
4) EVIVE BULGROZ !

----------


## gros_bidule

Excellent numéro, comme d'hab  ::): 
Une remarque : souvent vous écrivez quelques lignes sur un produit qui va bientôt sortir, et vous précisez que vous en reparlerez dans le prochain numéro. Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois c'est finalement zappé. Du coup on ne sait même pas si c'est un oubli ou un flop (ou un truc bien !). C'est dommage.

----------


## choddaboy

Juste une petite question, c'est normal que la partie guide d'achat soit plus courte que d'hab ?  Il n y a pas de recommandations pour les cartes sons et les périphériques audio.

----------


## titi3

Qu'est ce que je me suis marré en lisant le dossier sur la vie privée, nous devenons TROP dépendants du net et des technologies sans fil. Quand tout nos objets seront connectés (récemment entendu parlé d'une bague connectée) j'en connais qui vont se marrés et en profiter, aussi bien financièrement que point de vue sécurité. Ah mais en fait c'est déjà le cas aujourd'hui....  ::lol::  

Pour le reste le numéro est excellent, le dossier sur la Ultra HD/4K etc est fascinant  ::):

----------


## alex3137

Merci pour ce super numéro, je me suis bien tapé des barres en lisant le dossier sur le vie privée, surtout pour le passage avec le téléphone d'Antoine :D

Bravo pour le nouveau, je croise les doigts pour que la CPC Box devienne réalité ^^

----------


## musachi

Bonjour ! Excellent numéro toutefois quelques remarques : 
- la section guide d'achat a été raccourcie (juste pour ce numéro?)
- on veut le retour des test de carte son ! 
- idem joysticks
- et les casques ? Hein ?  ::): 
- les recommandations claviers/ souris ... un peu expéditif par rapport a avant (mais c'est mon avis)
- mais surtout : pour la config 1 écran LCD on passe de 150€ a 260€ ! C'est un peu chaud non ? Du coup l'entrée de gamme est au prix de la moyenne, la moyenne au prix de la haute, et la haute... enfin bref je trouve que c'est mal adapté quand même ... dire que l'entree de gamme c'est du 27' ça me parait abusé, surtout en ce moment.

Voilà qui aime bien châtie bien, désolé  ::):  
Mais sinon a part le guide d'achat super numéro

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Excellent numéro, j'ai néanmoins quelques questions au sujet de l'article sur la vie privée et notamment sur les matériels d'occasions contenant de la mémoire (HDD, smartphones, ...)

Si l'on souhaite vendre ou donner un ancien périphérique, quelle est la solution "la meilleure" pour éviter une restauration d'anciens fichiers ?

Est-ce qu'un formatage non-rapide suffit ? 

Est ce que faire un effacement sécurisé du disque avec CCleaner est suffisant ? Cette méthode semble remplir tout l'espace disque disponible, dans le but je suppose, de réécrire par dessus et d'effacer toutes traces d'anciens documents.

Merci de m'éclairer  :;):

----------


## natijah

Le formatage rapide c'est inutile. Ça ne fait qu'indiquer que l'espace est disponible. Donc en théorie on peut tout récupérer.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Oui c'est pour cela que je parle de formatage non-rapide (en décochant "formatage rapide") ou de la méthode Ccleaner qui semble ré-écrire par dessus.

----------


## natijah

J'ai mal lu ton message, désolé.

A vérifier, mais un formatage "non rapide" (Windows):
Supprime l'index des fichiers et la table des partitions.Ecrit sur toute la surface.Vérifie s'il existe des secteurs instables.
Mais certaines données semblent pourvoir être récupérées.  ::huh::

----------


## getcha

> Excellent numéro, j'ai néanmoins quelques questions au sujet de l'article sur la vie privée et notamment sur les matériels d'occasions contenant de la mémoire (HDD, smartphones, ...)
> 
> Si l'on souhaite vendre ou donner un ancien périphérique, quelle est la solution "la meilleure" pour éviter une restauration d'anciens fichiers ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'un formatage non-rapide suffit ? 
> 
> Est ce que faire un effacement sécurisé du disque avec CCleaner est suffisant ? Cette méthode semble remplir tout l'espace disque disponible, dans le but je suppose, de réécrire par dessus et d'effacer toutes traces d'anciens documents.
> 
> Merci de m'éclairer


Il est très difficile de rendre un disque completement impossible a restaurer. Même les algo les plus poussés ne peuvent garantir qu'aucune donnée ne soit partiellement restaurée. Je conseille la lecture de cet article : https://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut0...ecure_del.html

----------


## Crillus

> Est-ce qu'un formatage non-rapide suffit ?


 Bah tient justement, Sebsauvage (qu'on ne présent plus) avait réalisé un exposé simple sur le formatage il y a de cela un mois, et ta question m'y a fait repensé, le bonhomme explique qu'en gros le formatage de bas niveau ne supprime jamais réellement les données, il les rend simplement illisibles pour la tête de lecture : http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/8...-un-disque-dur

Pour faire simple, pour écrire sur ton disque la tête de lecture provoque des ondulations sur la galette qui enregistre les données. Un outil de formatage bas niveau va en réalité mettre le bazar sur le disque et écrire de façon arbitraire "00000..." sur tout le disque, mais il ne supprimera pas parfaitement les ondulations car on ne peut pas retrouver la face "lisse" initiale d'un disque dur neuf. Donc en théorie il est bel et bien possible de récupérer des données même sur un formatage de bas niveau, ce n'est juste pas accessible au péquin moyen puisqu'il faut changer la tête de lecture pour une autre plus sensible, et j'imagine également que tous les outils de formatage ne font pas forcément tous bien le boulot et laissent des traces.

Le meilleur moyen reste de provoquer des écritures de pleins de données aléatoires histoire que ce qui soit sur ton disque n'ai plus aucun sens, ce qui a aussi pour effet de pourrir suffisamment ton disque pour limiter le problème, mais en théorie il n'est jamais impossible d'effacer absolument les données, tu peux juste les rendre suffisamment inaccessibles pour que quelqu'un qui ferait l'acquisition de ton disque ne puisse pas aisément récupérer les données (à comprendre par là qu'il devrait faire appel à une société spécialisée pour les récupérer).

Donc pour réponse à ta question est-ce qu'un formatage rapide suffit ? le plus souvent oui, mais est-ce que c'est parfait ? non.
Après il faut se dire qu'un utilisateur moyen n'aura dans 99% des cas pas la motivation d'aller récupérer des données après un formatage de bas niveau  ::):

----------


## natijah

Je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne mais il garantisse la suppression des données:

http://www.blancco.com/us/products/s...-erasure/file/




> *Peace of mind with 100% secure data erasure*
> Blancco File ensures 100% data sanitization of your PCs, servers and virtual machines. Following a Blancco erasure, data recovery is not possible with any existing technology. In addition to the erasure process, Blancco File also generates comprehensive reports to prove successful erasure. These tamper-proof and verifiable reports are an essential part of regulatory, compliance and legal auditing requirements.
> 
> *Full compliance through officially approved product*
> Blancco File meets and exceeds all recognized international standards and regulations. It also allows an organization to be compliant with new legislation and regulations demanding secure removal of customer related data. For example, Blancco File is used to achieve full PCI compliance. Detailed erasure reports include everything needed for compliance, including user data, file names and exact times of erasure.

----------


## bermudatatooine

Bonjour à tous et meilleurs voeux à tous, même si nous portons le deuil de ces derniers jours, nous sommes charlie.

Je tenais à féliciter l'équipe en charge du dernier hardware paru, car je vous lis depuis le début, et c'est le meilleur numéro paru depuis le début, les dossiers sont excellents, vous avez enlevé les trucs redondants sur certains matériels pcs qui n'évoluent pas ou peu, et je trouve que c'est pas plus mal. Le dossier spatial et ses applications informatiques est excellent, j'espère que l'on trouvera encore des dossiers similaires notamment dans les applications industrielles, automobile, médical et autres... ça permet de comprendre qu'une ram et un cpu ne permet pas que de one shoter son voisin sur le net.

Bravo et merci pour ce numéro très riche.

----------


## grolila

j'imagine si les constructeurs automobile faisaient la même chose...

----------


## bambibreizh

> Je tenais à féliciter l'équipe en charge du dernier hardware paru, car je vous lis depuis le début, et c'est le meilleur numéro paru depuis le début, les dossiers sont excellents, vous avez enlevé les trucs redondants sur certains matériels pcs qui n'évoluent pas ou peu, et je trouve que c'est pas plus mal. Le dossier spatial et ses applications informatiques est excellent, j'espère que l'on trouvera encore des dossiers similaires notamment dans les applications industrielles, automobile, médical et autres... ça permet de comprendre qu'une ram et un cpu ne permet pas que de one shoter son voisin sur le net.


Hej !

Je plussoie ! Découvrir la réalité de l'informatique hors jeux vidéos est très intéressant. Et voir que la puissance brute ne sert finalement qu'à une certaine partie des achteurs.

Merci encore cet excellent numéro !

----------


## phalae

Excellent numéro ! Merci CPCH  ::):

----------


## Nuigurumi

En lisant l'article sur la technologie spatiale, je ne comprends pas ces deux phrases : "De même, si Intel conçoit ses processeurs en 14 nm, le monde spatial utilise encore des procédés de gravure assez anciens (250 nm ou 180 nm). La raison s'explique par la taille des transistors : plus elle est réduite, moins elle s'avèrera sensible aux particules énergisées."
Ne serait-ce pas l'inverse ?

Merci de vos précisions.

----------


## Dandu

Oui, c'est une erreur : plus les transistors sont petits plus ils sont sensibles.

----------


## Nuigurumi

> Oui, c'est une erreur : plus les transistors sont petits plus ils sont sensibles.


Merci ! Je doutais et là je ne doute plus  ::):

----------


## Kimuji

Ah oui au fait... _une_ Gameboy.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Dandu is not amused.

----------


## Wabon?

je viens de le finir je me suis régalé. Bien content d'avoir toujours explosé mes anciens disques durs. Jamais revendus ou quoi, juste démontés et explosés (voudrais pas que les chinois du FBI trouvent ma collection de porn)

----------


## santa

Ah coucou,

Une estimation de la date de sortie du prochain CPC HW ?

----------


## neodexter

Je viens de le terminer aussi. C'est toujours un régal: les articles sur la vie privée, la 4K/QHD et les révisions des cartes mères au rabais m'on particulièrement plus. Complet, pertinent, il y avait là un vrai travail de fond et d'investigation sur les sujets!
Avec vous, la presse écrite a une vrai valeur ajoutée comparée à la presse en ligne.

Vivement le numéro suivant!

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah coucou,
> 
> Une estimation de la date de sortie du prochain CPC HW ?


Fin mars je pense.

----------


## santa

Merci  ::):

----------

